# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Phi Phi Cabana Hotel
frage:
das "phi phi cabana hotel" auf koh phi phi
http://www.phiphi-cabana.com
hat jemand schon mal erfahrungen damit gemacht?

----------


## walter

darf man auch mit nein antworten?   ::

----------

